# is the head of this gen altima cast in aluminum?



## RenieLude (Feb 22, 2004)

i'm curious b/c a friend of mine wants to start doing his own tune ups and i've suggested that he do it when the car is cool especially since i'm sure it's cast in aluminum (last thing i want him to do is fawk up the threads)..

thanx in advance...


----------



## Marc936 (Feb 3, 2004)

almost all heads on cars now are made from aluminum, so it prob is


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just tell him to make sure he torques them correctly and yes, all altima heads are aluminum.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

since early 90's (at least) nissan use aluminum heads, lighter so better performance.


Just as Asleep_94_Altima take care with torque and of course never work in a hot head, harder bolts can damage treads.


----------

